# anführungszeichen mysql



## benni miles (6. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

habe ein Formular dessen Werte dann in eine mysql Datenbank geschrieben werden. Funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar nur wenn der text ein einfaches anführungszeichen beinhaltet wie zb bei don't dann spuckt er mir folgende Fehlermeldung aus!

You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 't ','' )' at line 8

Wie kann ich dem Problem aus dem Weg gehen.

lg


----------



## Gumbo (6. Februar 2007)

Dafür ist die mysql_real_escape_string()-Funktion gedacht.


----------

